

Update twitter from command line - tan1337
http://tanu.wordpress.com/2009/07/05/update-twitter-from-command-line/

======
jganetsk
or use twidge

------
diN0bot
or use twyt

------
trezor
I fail to see how doing basic HTTP operations from the command-line
constitutes anything new, and seriously doubt anyone would care about this at
all had it not been about twitter.

